# Hp officejet 6500 wireless offline



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

I have an Xp pro SP2 
my printer keeps going offline any idea's on how to keep this
from happening. Please help!


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you have any other printers installed previously which was running wireless?


----------



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope. Although now it's up and running in showing off line. I'll consider this closed for now if I need anything further I'll post another thread, thanks.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Is this a DHCP network? Often, over time, the printer loses its lease on its IP address and is assigned a different one causing you to lose access to that printer.

Two options for you to try:
1) This one is probably the easiest and makes the most sense if more than just a few computers need access to the printer.
From any computer on the network, enter the printer's Embedded Web Server
Manually configure the printer with a valid network IP address (outside the DHCP range), Subnet mask, and gateway address.
Run the add computer wizard at each computer.

2) Is more involved, but once done, you can always access the printer, no matter its IP address.
Get the printer's Host Name from its Network Configuration page in the Embedded Web Server(will probably look something like NPIC55DEA). 
At each computer which needs regular access to the printer
Go to the printer's Properties page in Windows. Ports tab.
Add port >> Select Standard TCP/IP port >> New Port
Click Next at the Wizard
Under Printer Name, enter the Host Name from the printer network config page.
You may leave Port Name at default or change it to something of your choosing.
Click Next, wait for the wizard to detect the port, click Finish.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Or the file Status.msi needs to be repaired to solve that issue.


----------



## techsupportman (Nov 19, 2009)

I'll give that a try thanks.


----------



## Cataulin (Jan 26, 2008)

Also:

1. open printers a faxes
2. Open the queue for your specific printer
3. Click printer in top left corner.
4. Uncheck user printer offline.
5. Profit?


----------



## milsky (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there a specific reason why you set the printer IP outside of the router DHCP range ? Is this only to avoid a future/possible IP conflict, would setting it in the range and setting the router to 'reserve' this IP address for the printer... a problem in my case as the printer is coming up as 'unknown"


----------

